# Taming feral pigeons



## kittylover7 (May 5, 2012)

----------


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kittylover7 said:


> Is it possible to tame a feral pigeon? If so, how?
> 
> I am a great lover of pigeons. I do not own any, but I'm not interested in pedigree or racing. Can you BUY a feral pigeon?


there are allot of unreleasble feral pigeons in need of homes.. try this link. or a rehabber in your state.

http://www.mickacoo.org/


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

You may try this link instead, as I understand you are from the UK: http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/adoptapigeon.php


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

kittylover7 said:


> Is it possible to tame a feral pigeon? If so, how?
> 
> I am a great lover of pigeons. I do not own any, but I'm not interested in pedigree or racing. Can you BUY a feral pigeon?


You can't buy them, no 

People do have difficulty finding homes for rescued pigeons or unwanted racing pigeons, though. If you are on Facebook, you may like to offer a home to a rescued feral on the Pigeon and Dove Rescue group

I would expect that people there would be happy to see a potential adopter


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kittylover7 said:


> Thanks, I'll probably use that site.


oops, Im sorry kittylover..did not check your location..so the sight I posted will not be of help.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep in mind, Mickacoo has no interest in Feral rescues. They only do Kings.

It's a great cause, Kings are wonderful companion birds....but they have no hand in helping out rescued and unreleasable Ferals. 

Also, the poster is in UK, so mickacoo wouldn't be very convenient ...as SW already pointed out.

If you would like some unreleasable Ferals...as noted by others there are far MORE in the world than there are homes for them...post your location and ALSO begin a thread in the adoption section and I am pretty sure if any Feral rescuer is near you, you can work something out.

It would help significantly if you can also tell us a bit about yourself and the setup you intend to have....also, how did you get into being interested ?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

kittylover7 said:


> How I got interested? I've always liked animals, and seeing all the feral pigeons, seeing them being chased and insulted, it made me annoyed. Then I realised you can OWN a pigeon.


Well, not quite, you may think you can, but more like the pigeon will own YOU


----------



## Chitee&Pumba (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice song must listen to it.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y97SXJR8cVo&feature=related


----------



## Coco:3 (Sep 29, 2012)

kittylover7 said:


> Is it possible to tame a feral pigeon? If so, how?
> 
> I am a great lover of pigeons. I do not own any, but I'm not interested in pedigree or racing. Can you BUY a feral pigeon?


I think you can tame one mine is about a mouth and a couple weeks old and his tame and a feral pigeon  me and my family love coco so much that we decided to keep him:3 I think all you have to do to tame a feral pigeon is to problly talking to him /her hold him let it adjust to you 
Hope I helped


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Where are you located? I have a hand raised feral in need of a home and know a rehabilitator who has plenty more.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Feed the feral pigeons in your garden and don't scare them they will become very tame. I have lots that come to my garden and there not scared of me. They are practically like pets when they get used to you and when they are in trouble or ill you can help the flock. Build them a cage that's high up away from danger and feed them in it. Make nest boxes in it and perches they will stay if they want to and be like indirect pets.


----------

